# car hits riders in los gatos!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I was out riding at 4pm today on highway 9 from saratoga to los gatos. 1 mile from university ave. in Los Gatos, there's about 10 cops on 9, with a lane closed and taking pictures and investigating.

All the cops had a serious look on their face. There was also a chopper flying in circles above los gatos for at least 1 hour!

When I get home, I hear it's pretty serious situation and a developing story. Rider killed, hit and run driver at large.

Anyone know more? Who are the riders that got hit?


francois

-------
Hit and Run Driver Kills One Bicyclist, Injures Another
Source: kcbs 
Publication date: 2004-02-19



(KCBS) - Authorities in the South Bay are looking for a hit and run driver accused of hitting two bicyclists in Los Gatos Thursday afternoon. 

According to the Los Gatos-Monte Serreno Police Department, officers received a call about 1:30 p.m. Witnesses say the driver of a red van struck two bicyclists from behind, while driving eastbound on Highway 9 near Ridgecrest Avenue. The pair was taken to Valley Medical Center in San Jose. 

One of the bicyclists, identified only as a 53 year-old man, was pronounced dead at the hospital. The other victim was admitted in critical condition. 

Anyone with information is asked to contact police.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Never good to see that kind of news.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Cyclist Killed in Hit and Run*

Got this link from the SJ Mercury http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/8002107.htm
This is in my neck of the woods., very sad to hear this happening so close to home.  I don't understand why people can't take personal responsibility for their actions.
Rick


----------

